# Cooler Master HAF-X



## Own3r (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir ein das oben genannte Gehäuse zulegen und wollte mal fragen, wann dies erscheint und was ihr davon haltet.

In den News wurde von Ende Juni gesprochen, aber laut Coolermaster erscheint es am 15. Juni ( nicht mehr lange zu warten)

YouTube - CMHD.TV - Cooler Master HAF X Demonstration


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Juni 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mir ein das oben genannte Gehäuse zulegen und wollte mal fragen, wann dies erscheint und was ihr davon haltet.
> 
> ...


Nunja mit Coolermaster hatte ich nie Probleme nur positive Erfahrungen ich denke mal 
mfg


----------



## Ston3 (13. Juni 2010)

Das HAF 932 war auch schon richtig gut deshalb denke ich kannste dir ohne probleme holen


----------



## Own3r (13. Juni 2010)

Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass es richtig gut ist, nur ich will es endlich haben  und kann nicht mehr warten! Ich hoffe es wird übermorgen herauskommen :teufel:!!


----------



## Germerican (18. Juni 2010)

Meines kommt am Montag an, du kannst mit diesem Gehaeuse nichts falsch machen, Funktionalitaet ist einfach top, besitzt alles was man braucht unter grossem Raum. Das Einzige, was man diesem Gehaeuse nachsagen koennte waere das Design. Mir jedenfalls gefaellts und dir anscheinend auch, greif zu!!!!!!!
BTW: Sieht aus, als wuerde man dafuer in D 2 Wochen warten muessen, seltsam.


----------



## Own3r (18. Juni 2010)

@Germerican
Wie bekommst du denn das Gehäuse? Lebst du in den USA, und bekommst es so schneller (kommt dort schneller auf den Markt)?

Ich weiß immernoch nicht, wann das Gehäuse in Deutschland verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## Germerican (19. Juni 2010)

@Own3r:

Ja, ich lebe in den Staaten. Bei uns scheint es sehr gut verfuegbar zu sein, nur ein paar wenige, deren Lieferzeit nicht bekannt ist. Ich find's sehr seltsam, dass es in D nicht verfuegbar ist, wo es doch ein weltweiter Launch werden sollte. 

Naja, Taiwanesen halt. 

Schick euch mal nen Bild bei Ankunft, obwohl ja eigentlich schon dutzende online sind.


----------



## Own3r (19. Juni 2010)

Das wäre schon, wenn du ein Paar Bilder posten könntest !

Es dauert wohl noch 1-2 Wochen, bis es hier verfügbar sein wird


----------



## haha (21. Juni 2010)

Ja ich bin meinem jetzigen HAF 932 auch sehr zufrieden allgemein mit Cooler Master. Hab das HAF X auf der Cebit gesehen und war auch sehr davon überzeugt das Design gefällt mir sehr gut und so ist auch überall noch was verbessert worden z.B. komplett schwarz lackierter Innenraum , 2 Lüfter oben, etc. .wird dann mein neues Gehäuse und dann hab ich für zweitrechner gleich das 932  Frage mich aber auch warum das X noch nirgendswo in D verfügbar ist *haben wollen*. Hoffen wir dass es bald soweit ist.
Mfg


----------



## Own3r (23. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Anfrage an CM gemacht bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit.

Antwort:


> The HAF-X will be available in stores from half of July.



Man, jetzt dauert das noch einen Monat. *zuvielkrieg*


----------



## vaikless (23. Juni 2010)

Ich habe meins vor ein paar Tagen beim Chip.de Shop vorbestellt. 
155€ + 5 € versandkosten.
"Wareneingang bei uns voraussichtlich erwartet am 16.07.2010
(Aktuelle unverbindliche Angabe unseres Lieferanten) "

Edit:

ab jetzt auch hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...HAF-X-RC-942-KKN1-Big-Tower-black::14776.html
aber teurer und erst ab dem 31.07


----------



## Own3r (24. Juni 2010)

Habe ich auch gesehen...

Naja, dann heißt es warten


----------



## Germerican (24. Juni 2010)

OK, jetzt bin ich sauer, MIST-Seite. Hatte nen schoenen langen und detaillierten Text fuer euch verfasst und die "wunderschoene" Seite hat sich zwischenzeitlich ausgeloggt. Nase voll. Ich schreib die Tage nochmal einen neuen Text. Sorry though.


----------



## facehugger (25. Juni 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mir ein das oben genannte Gehäuse zulegen und wollte mal fragen, wann dies erscheint und was ihr davon haltet.
> 
> ...



Feines Gehäuse hast du dir da rausgesucht Kann auch nur gutes über mein HAF 932 berichten, das HAF X wird bestimmt auch ne Bombe! Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude, ja is denn heut scho Weihnachten


----------



## vaikless (25. Juni 2010)

weiß zufällig jemand wie laut die HAF gehäuse im vergleich zu cosair 700 oder 800ern sind?


----------



## facehugger (25. Juni 2010)

vaikless schrieb:


> weiß zufällig jemand wie laut die HAF gehäuse im vergleich zu cosair 700 oder 800ern sind?


Keine Ahnung. Coolermaster gibt für die 200mm-Lüfter im Haf 932 19 dB(A) an. Ich kann nur bestätigen, das sie ziemlich leise sind und keineswegs stören


----------



## Own3r (29. Juni 2010)

UPDATE zur Verfügbarkeit:

Im Preisvergleich ist das HAF-X nun bei notebooksbilliger.de (HIER!) in ca- 2-4 Tagen verfügbar!


----------



## vaikless (4. Juli 2010)

ich hab hier noch was zur lautstärke gefunden.
overclockersclub.com Test

"[...] So as a whole, the HAF X performed better than all the  comparison cases in terms of cooling. Also, even with four included  fans, the HAF X was very quiet, making it almost inaudible from just a  few feet away."


----------



## Own3r (4. Juli 2010)

Gut zu wissen, dass es leise ist. Das ist eben der Vorteil der großen Lüfter. Sie drehen langsam, verursachen dadurch kaum Lärm und haben eine hohe Performance.

Leider ist das HAF-X immernoch nicht verfügbar. Es wird wohl dann doch Mitte/Ende Juli werden...

@Germerican

Wie steht es mit deinem HAF-X? Ist es schon da?


----------



## Mazzel-92 (12. Juli 2010)

hab mal im PCGH Preisvergleich geschaut...
bei den günstigsten steht meistens ca. 31.07.2010 oder Liefertermin unbekannt... bei vv-computer.de steht, dass sie den artikel auf anfrage bestellen und der dann innerhalb 1-3 tagen da ist.. glaub ich aber nich... außerdem kostet es da satte 169,99€...


----------



## relgeitz (12. Juli 2010)

Mazzel-92 schrieb:


> hab mal im PCGH Preisvergleich geschaut...
> bei den günstigsten steht meistens ca. 31.07.2010 oder Liefertermin unbekannt... bei vv-computer.de steht, dass sie den artikel auf anfrage bestellen und der dann innerhalb 1-3 tagen da ist.. glaub ich aber nich... außerdem kostet es da satte 169,99€...



also bei Alternate.at ist es ab August verfügbar: 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big Tower - Cooler Master HAF X 942-KKN1

wenn du so lange warten kannst... auch wenn 180euro für ein Case schon recht saftig finde o.O


----------



## RonnieColeman (12. Juli 2010)

der HAF-X stell ich mir so geil vor
da kannste auf jeden fall bei bleiben


----------



## Own3r (12. Juli 2010)

Kaufen werde ich es mir sicher 

Es erschein wohl wahrscheinlich am 31.7 / Anfang August.

Naja ist ja auch nicht mehr so lange


----------



## RonnieColeman (12. Juli 2010)

das warten wird sich sicher lohnen


----------



## Own3r (12. Juli 2010)

Und Vorfreude ist die beste Freude 

Mal gucken was das "Ding" an Kühlleistung bringen wird


----------



## vaikless (13. Juli 2010)

es gibt schon einige tests auf us seiten


----------



## UnnerveD (13. Juli 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Und Vorfreude ist die beste Freude
> 
> Mal gucken was das "Ding" an Kühlleistung bringen wird



Ich bin gespannt, wieviel mehr Staub im Vergleich zum 932 reingeblasen wird


----------



## Own3r (13. Juli 2010)

Naja, dank Staubfilter sollte der Anteil wohl stark verringert werden 

Ich habe es gerade gesehen:

Edit: Das HAF-X ist ab jetzt *erhältlich*!



Wird sofort bestellt


----------



## vaikless (28. Juli 2010)

Unboxing 
sorry für die schlechte foto qualität. der schirm und der schuh dienen dem größenvergleich 
ich mache noch ein paar bessere fotos






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. Juli 2010)

Gibts auch bilder mit eingebauter Hardware? 
mich würde interessieren, inwiefern der seitenlüfter den einblick "kaputt" macht.


----------



## Own3r (28. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ja auch das HAF-X  

Also ich find den Seitenlüfter garnicht so schlimm, da ich ein komplettes Window nicht mag. So sieht man genug von der HW, nur die Grafikkarte ist nicht so gut zu sehen (ist ja auch nicht so schlimm, solange man keine MSi Lightning/H.A.W.K. hat ).


----------



## Pixy (28. Juli 2010)

So, ich habe mir es jetzt gekauft.
Bekomme es aber frühestens am Samstag.
Dann werde ich selber schauen wie leise es ist, und kann anschließend Bericht erstatten.

Ich habe sowieso ein neues benötigt, da ich meines schon über 6 Jahre 
habe (Chieftec DA-01).

Und das Gehäuse ist mit 5 80mm Lüfter versehen, und das ist definitiv laut.

Bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich das neue schlägt.
Hübsch ist zwar wirklich was anders, aber es hat mich mit all den Extras  überzeugt. Zudem ist es von innen schwarz lackiert, das war für mich  ein Kaufkriterium. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ein Lian Li, aber die, die von innen schwarz lackiert sind kosten min. 300Euro.

Und so hässlich ist es nun auch nicht.
Der Mensch gewöhnt sich an allem.

PS: Kann man einen Beitrag auch wieder löschen?


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (29. Juli 2010)

Bestimmt.


----------



## Pixy (29. Juli 2010)

Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> Bestimmt.





Geht es bitte auch präziser?


----------



## Pixy (31. Juli 2010)

Ein sehr gutes Gehäuse.

    Das besteht zu meinem Erstaunen doch weniger aus Plastik als wie die Fotos vermuten lassen.
     Bis auf der Deckel und die Front ist relativ wenig Plastik dran.

Am Deckel, wo sich optional noch ein Lüfter unterbringen lässt, sind die Gitter aus Eisen. Und auch die 5'25" Laufwerk Einschübe, dort sind die Gitter aus Eisen. Selbst die Blende für die Stabilisierung der Grafikkarten komplett aus Metall.
     Natürlich ist auch das Gitter vor dem großen 230mm Lüfter aus Metall.

Anschließend sind überall Filter vor den Lüftern. Ein etwas grobmaschiger Filter befindet sich auch zwischen Gehäuseboden und dem Netzteil.
     Das Gehäuse ist einfach genial, riesig.  
  Das Kabelmanagement  ist unglaublich gut geregelt.

Vom Einbau her ist alles sehr einfach gehalten. Die Grafikkarte wird zB. nach wie vor mit einer Schraube fixiert, und nicht wie es auf der Cebit hieß, per Klick System.
     Die Lüfter Arbeiten sehr gut und relativ leise. 
  Ich habe mir anschließend noch eine Lüftersteuerung bestellt, da die oberen Lüfter nicht so schnell drehen müssen.

Von den Temperaturen bin ich auch begeistert.
     Ide-Modus:

CPU: 20-25° Mainboard: 31° GPU: 38°

und das bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 20°

Selbst Leuchtkathoden unterzubringen ist kein Problem.
     Ich würde es mir wieder kaufen.


----------



## Own3r (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habe schon eine KK, die ich dann einbauen werde 

Die kommt dann über das Sichtfenster


----------



## Pixy (31. Juli 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe schon eine KK, die ich dann einbauen werde
> 
> Die kommt dann über das Sichtfenster



Habe ich auch so gemacht.
Ich habe eine rote oben drin, eine blaue unten drin und die letzte blaue ist Vertikal zwischen Mainbord und das Kabelmanagement.

So kann ich mir aussuchen ob ich eher rote oder blaue Beleuchtung möchte.
Oder halt beide, was auch sehr gut ausschaut.

Wenn du den Schalter einbaust (für die Beleuchtung), Nehme den Schalter aus dem Slot, baue den Slot ein und drücke den Schalter von hinten aussen wieder rein. Dadurch sitzt er stabiler und wackelt nicht so.


----------



## Own3r (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch eine rote KK 

Ich werde den Schalter aber nichtr an den Slot machen, da ich nur eine KK habe, die immer an sein sollt


----------



## vaikless (31. Juli 2010)

staubfilter am boden ist auch überflüssig wenn man die rollen verbaut. vertikal nach oben wird er nicht kommen^^
eine lüftersteuerung wollte ich mir jetzt auch kaufen.
bei den nzxt sentry sind aber angeblich batterien verbaut die man alle 2 monate wechseln muss...
weiß jemand ob das so stimmt?


----------

